# Hola ISIS, welcome to Mexico



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Take this for what it's worth. It's the Washington Times quoting a right wing "news" source. If they are right things could be getting interesting soon.

Islamic State operating in Mexico just 8 miles from U.S. border: report - Washington Times


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a a matter of time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No doubt that ISIS members are already in the US.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Mexico will defeat ISIS.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The cartels and ISIS have cutting off heads in common. They should make for good partners.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Border patrol has been finding Muslime propaganda along the southern border for months.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I remember hearing this about a week before 9/11/2014. I'm sure there are many sleeper cells already here. They've been here for a long time. Just waiting for the call.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

training camp.. not so sure about that. I think they are already trained and have already infiltrated the US. No need for a training camp. Maybe there was a gathering point of some sort but that's about it. As was said, only a matter of time. It's very comon knowledge about the various muslim artifacts that have been found at the boarder.. actually, all along the border. So it shouldn't be a suprise when something happens. ISIS and the cartels make strange bed fellows but they also survive and thrive on chaos so in that they are well suited. 

Time will tell; time always tells. 

So, how about this for a wild ass tin foil hat theory.... 2016, mid-year, major terrorist attacks (plural) in multiple cities resulting in many thousands of deaths. Attacks continue and grow. Martial law in the US declared to stop the attacks.... Homeland security rolls out in a big way.. to protect Americans (remember the liberty/safety thing). Anyone want to guess what would happen next?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> So, how about this for a wild ass tin foil hat theory.... 2016, mid-year, major terrorist attacks (plural) in multiple cities resulting in many thousands of deaths. Attacks continue and grow. Martial law in the US declared to stop the attacks.... Homeland security rolls out in a big way.. to protect Americans (remember the liberty/safety thing). Anyone want to guess what would happen next?


Okay, I'll guess. There is a huge public outcry, the people arm themselves in a big way, the Democrats lose support and the election, and the border is secured.

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Eventually, us Texans are going to have enough of this shit...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess ISIS will be killing christians in Mexico?.like,the whole country?.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good thing we have no boarder checks. What would the federal goverenment do without drugs, weapons and nukes flowing unchecked across the boarder?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, I'll guess. There is a huge public outcry, the people arm themselves in a big way, the Democrats lose support and the election, and the border is secured.
> 
> I can dream, can't I?


you can dream..but you'd be wrong..LOL.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Are you puzzled and concerned that there hasn't been an official ISIS attack in the USA yet? I mean official like it was a full legit ISIS member getting orders from ISIS to do an attack. 

I hate to say this and it may sound weird, but I almost wished something would happen because the longer this thing drags on, I wonder how big it may be. Are they planning for something more than just to scare us, maybe something to really bring us to our knees.

Perhaps I give ISIS to much credit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Are you puzzled and concerned that there hasn't been an official ISIS attack in the USA yet? I mean official like it was a full legit ISIS member getting orders from ISIS to do an attack.
> 
> I hate to say this and it may sound weird, but I almost wished something would happen because the longer this thing drags on, I wonder how big it may be. Are they planning for something more than just to scare us, maybe something to really bring us to our knees.
> 
> Perhaps I give ISIS to much credit.


I believe you do.
Iraq's ragtag army just routed them out of another city over there.
When a group operates under the primary weapon of fear, it doesn't take much to topple it.
A few surgical strikes can demoralize the whole organization. (that's what they try to do to their enemies)
They don't have the cave system in Mexico like they did in Afg and Pak. Their only protection right now is the cartels.


----------

